# bio spira ROCKS!



## anna98036 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hehe...just wanted to share. (( I am way over excited hahaha ))

Ok it didn't work overnight like it "says" BUT I did my cycle fishless used pure ammonia and fully cycled in under a week! 

When I first set my tank up...I was told you can't go fishless by my lfs. (LIARS!) So I had 7 fish die  I found this site and found out I could.

So I had to re "cycle" my tank because my last fish was treated w/ antibiotics that killed my good bacteria unfortunatly. So I did several large water changes to make sure all of the antibiotics were out...and then used bio spira and I was so excited I didn't have to wait the month and half(and the lives of 7 fish) it took me to cycle the last time.

I definatly recommend it to anybody.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

i used it in the past and i agree with you IT IS GREAT


----------



## LoachLover (Apr 9, 2007)

IMO the only "cycling" agent worth using.


----------



## anna98036 (Mar 2, 2007)

Defffffinatly waaay cool!


----------



## aqua-reliable (Jan 16, 2007)

Pretty cool. I might try and look for it next time I need to cycle a tank, not sure if any is available in Canada though. Congrats on the speedy cycle.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

I live about 20 minutes away from Bellingham WA. I wonder if i can take some home across the border? I would declare it of coarse. :wink:


----------



## anna98036 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah....well I am close to B.C. too hehe...bout an hour from the border.  I am sure they have it in B.C. Try checkin their site? You put in your zip and they find the closest one too you


----------



## kpm2k (Nov 22, 2006)

Pretty sure that it is not available in Canada, due to transfering bacteria over the border. However, most places will ship it to people and label it as aquarium water conditioner.


----------



## Ape-Fish (Jul 1, 2006)

So if i showed up at the border with a box of Bio-Spira would they let me through with it? It wouldn't be for re-sale or anything.


----------



## anna98036 (Mar 2, 2007)

worth a try


----------



## NdotJ (Mar 26, 2007)

i had a similar experience as this one...treated my tank with T.C. capsules for a fungus outbreak from a horrible water quality disaster. (didn't quite know exactly what i was doing yet)

I lost 5 fish...2 managed to pull through...I started all over again with new filter media...only i didn't use Bio Spira, i used Stress Zyme.

I never even had a spike. I was at .25 nitrites for a little while, but it never got any higher than that. I can't say i was cycled in exactly a _week_, but it wasn't much longer though. definitely no more than 2.

So based on my own personal experience, i would recommend Stress Zyme.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

+1 for stress zyme. 
I've been using it as long as I've been keeping fish (which is literally the majority of my life, I'm a youngin). And I've never lost fish during cycling.


----------

